# Indian festival near etowah mounds



## Gunsmoke (Oct 14, 2007)

went there today  took a few photos


----------



## DRB1313 (Oct 14, 2007)

Gunsmoke, Those are really good. Thanks for sharing them.
You've been busy lately.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 14, 2007)

Great shots! In the first pic, the dancer on the left looks like it might be Micheal Zeigler.


----------



## Hoss (Oct 14, 2007)

Got some great shots.  Awesome colors.  Thanks for sharing em with us.

Hoss


----------



## Gunsmoke (Oct 14, 2007)

Who is Micheal Zeigler. I was  talking to him  for a while  and he  was interesting to chat with.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 14, 2007)

Micheal also goes by the name "Flaming Warrior". He`s also a fine gentleman. He travels around the country, and competes in Native American festivals. We see each other at various events.


----------



## Gunsmoke (Oct 14, 2007)

I think that was him flaming warrior rings a bell he sure is a good dancer.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 14, 2007)

I can`t see the end of the  lance that he`s holdin` good enough to tell, but if the lance point is made from the legbone of an elk, that`s him. Now that I think about it, I`m supposed to make a replica of that lance. I had done forgot about that!   I gotta start writin` this stuff down!


----------



## Gunsmoke (Oct 14, 2007)

here is  a couple more of him  with a better shot of the point


----------



## ronfritz (Oct 14, 2007)

Boy you have been getting around and getting some great shots Gunsmoke!  Those are all really great pictures.  Thanks for sharing.  What lens were you using?


----------



## Gunsmoke (Oct 15, 2007)

nikon 18-135
lens


----------



## rip18 (Oct 15, 2007)

Great pictures!  Thanks for sharing!  You need to take that camera with you more often!

I like the traditional outfits a lot better than the fancy dance outfits, but both are pretty cool!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 15, 2007)

Yep, that`s Micheal, for sure. 

Hey Rip, his regalia is all braintanned deerskin. I like that style better than the new fancy stuff too.


----------



## rip18 (Oct 15, 2007)

I'd hate to count the hours of work in any of their outfits!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 15, 2014)

With regrets, Michael Zeigler, the Flaming Warrior, passed away last night.


----------



## carver (Jun 15, 2014)

Prayers sent


----------



## Whiteeagle (Jun 15, 2014)

May he rest in peace with his forefathers, great showman, GENTLEMAN and acquaintance! Great Spirit, receive HIM!!!


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jun 15, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Yep, that`s Micheal, for sure.
> 
> Hey Rip, his regalia is all braintanned deerskin. I like that style better than the new fancy stuff too.


 
Sorry to hear of his passing. I have a co-worker who dances. I'll see if he knew him or his passing.
I too like his regalia better than the other dancer. That's just a little too much color for my taste.

I found this promo information on Ziegler:

http://www.siouxbsa.org/files/d/usr/235/Song  Dance of the Lakota.pdf


----------



## SapeloJoeBro (Jun 16, 2014)

May he continue to dance with his forefathers. 

 Prayers for his family and friends.


----------

